# The Goats Just Do Not Care......



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

....what we think they should do.
Last night we were worried about StarryNight to the point that my husband even went out and checked in the wee hours of the morning.
This morning they all ate and nobody looked imminent. When we went out to let them into the pasture; there was Angel with two darling babies.:kidred::kidred:
Since 2012 she has had twins, triplets, twins, triplets, twins. So this year she was supposed to have 3 again, right?
She is such a great mom. I cannot wait for two weeks to pass so we can have fresh milk again.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations!!! I want a chocolate colored go so bad lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! Twin does!!! Woohoo!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrat!:fireworks:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable! Congratulations, Angel, good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they never do what we think lol they will do it for as long as they think we expect it that way then they don't lol. My doe suzy always did the twin trip thing till the day she passed. My comet always had triplets even her first time and gave me a single last year lol 
But a big congrats!!! She looks like one sweet proud mama


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are still waiting for StarryNight who looks about to explode!
She does not seem to be in distress or anything. Just taking her time.


----------

